# Festool and dustless systems



## charleymcdowell

What is the EPA's opinion on Dustless sanding systems that are hooked up to a Hepa vacuum. I have been using this system on the last few jobs and I am amazed with its performance. I was sanding some old casings in a client's walk in closet with my festal rotary sander with an 80 grit pad and there was no dust on the floor below, on the clothes, or in the air. When I was sanding the top of the jamb there was no dust falling down in my eyes and then I started wondering if I was dreaming and when I woke up I was going to have to go back to sanding the way I have done my whole life. But no, from here on out my sanding has revolutionized and I can now be sanding one part of a room while putting finish coats on something right next to were I am sanding and no dust contamination anywhere.
I digress.
Does the EPA recognize that this is a thorough containment at all or do you still have to go through all of the red tape as a precautionary measure.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Which Festool system are you using?


----------



## DeanV

A vac like that does not reduce or eliminate the needs for plastic and others things rehired under rrp.


----------



## vermontpainter

The festools are an awesome system. In my area, they are the ideal setup for finish carpenters. Painters get very similar capabilities running feins, which can still be hooked up to tools and run automatically, but also be a tool I'd suck up piles of drywall dust and debris with. I'd feel bad doing certain things with festools. 

I'd rather put extra money into airborne dust collection. There is always airborne. It's like the space program of dust.


----------



## DeanV

Festool sanding primer on trim work=thing of beauty.


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> I'd feel bad doing certain things with festools.


I think there is a whole forum of guys like that!:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter

Kreg jig on the other hand...I'm so all about it


----------



## charleymcdowell

Paint and Hammer said:


> Which Festool system are you using?


I am using the new d90 orbital sander with the ct26e dust extractor.


----------



## charleymcdowell

DeanV said:


> A vac like that does not reduce or eliminate the needs for plastic and others things rehired under rrp.


Are you saying that there is a system that eliminates the lead precaution needs?


----------



## daArch

RCP said:


> I think there is a whole forum of guys like that!:whistling2:


My carpenter brother gave me a Festool hat for Christmas









said it cost him $400.00. But he got a free sander with it.

It's a nice hat, but I think I'd rather have the free sander :thumbup:


----------



## RCP

daArch said:


> My carpenter brother gave me a Festool hat for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 6722
> 
> 
> said it cost him $400.00. But he got a free sander with it.
> 
> It's a nice hat, but I think I'd rather have the free sander :thumbup:


It's a nice hat, but I think I'd rather have the hatless Bill :thumbup:


----------



## DeanV

charleymcdowell said:


> Are you saying that there is a system that eliminates the lead precaution needs?


no there is not. Sorry for the message being poorly worded. I am still not used to typing on the iPad and it causes more problems than my usual typing skills do


----------



## BrushJockey

The guy who taught my RRp class had a pretty good piece of advice on how to think- engineer the dust rather than contain it. Sounds like your setup does it pretty well. Doesn't make containment unneeded, but just lots easier to clean up.


----------

